# Angle pull box for feeders.



## Kite&KeyElectric (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a 3 1/2 conduit coming up from the floor. The next door's panel is hanging over this conduit. So I need to mount a trough because a 90 is not an option, neither is 2 45's. Since my conduit is coming up from the floor into the bottom of the trough, and my conduit going into the panel is coming out of the top of the trough, what is the minimum size trough I can use. Do I use the angle calculation in 314.28(A)(2). If so what size box do I need. I'm thinking i need a 24w"x36l"x10"d.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is it an angle pull? Here are your choices


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Hey guys. I have a 3 1/2 conduit coming up from the floor. The next door's panel is hanging over this conduit. So I need to mount a trough because a 90 is not an option, neither is 2 45's. Since my conduit is coming up from the floor into the bottom of the trough, and my conduit going into the panel is coming out of the top of the trough, what is the minimum size trough I can use. Do I use the angle calculation in 314.28(A)(2). If so what size box do I need. I'm thinking i need a 24w"x36l"x10"d.


If it is going in the bottom and coming out the top sounds like a straight pull which would be 8 times the conduit dimension minimum.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> If it is going in the bottom and coming out the top sounds like a straight pull which would be 8 times the conduit dimension minimum.


I was confused by that also. That's why I posted all of it. Since he needed to make a 90 I assumed an angle pull. Seems like an LB would work also.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Actually sounds to me like he's using the trough to offset around the panel that's in the way. 

Could also use an LR and LL, but that's alot more pieces and parts, and would be a pain to get anything through.


----------

